# 22-250 Throat erosion question.



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm considering a 22-250 for varmint / preditor use. I haven't any experience with this type of hunting, but want to try it. I have heard that 22-250's have a problem with throat erosion and that barrels last only about 1500 rounds before they go bad. Is this true? If it is, I might consider a .223. Would you 22-250 shooters let me know if there is a problem with this?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Throat errosion is a byproduct of HEAT. This can be increased with sustained shooting of a HOT Barrel, and or buy using the WRONG POWDER.

If a person takes care not to continue shooting a really hot barrel, and uses proper powders for the cartridge in question I do not think there should be a major problem. Now if I was getting a Rifle to sit in a Prairie Dog Town with to shoot hundreds of rounds per day, I would opt for a .223.

In regards to the .223 vs the .22-250, both cartridges shoot the same bullets. The .22-250 generally produces from 10% to 13% more Muzzle Velocity than the .223, but to get the increase the .22-250 uses roughly 1/3 more powder. Yes that translates into more HEAT.

In regards to Powder Selection, using the Faster Burning Powders (Faster Burning for the cartridge in question that is) can also increase throat errosion. The faster burning powders actually burn hotter than slower burning powders and this too leads to more heat.

Larry


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have and shoot a 22-250, and a 220 swift. Both of these can and do wear out the throught faster than a 223 if all things are equal. For yotes and fox, I can't think of a better choice than one of these two. The key to long life is not getting the barrels really heated up. Low volume shooting like this will have that barrel lasting many, many years. Now high volume shooting like p-dogs and such will get you into trouble if you are not monitoring barrel temps. A combo of a 223 and a 22-250 would cover most if not all varmit hunting with perhaps a 12ga shotgun depending on how and where you hunt. Keep them cool, and you will be able to hand down your guns for generations to come.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks guys, this is what I'm wanting to hear. Do you think that downloading a 22-250 to .223 velocities for prairie dogs would be a good idea?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

RiveRat said:


> Thanks guys, this is what I'm wanting to hear. Do you think that downloading a 22-250 to .223 velocities for prairie dogs would be a good idea?


Yes an No. I have done this in the past myself, but then we get back to the proper Powder thing again. For the most part when using a reduced velocity load you are looking at a Faster Burning Powder. The use of a faster than normal powder will increase flame cutting of the throat if you go to extremes in powder burning rates.

One of the most accurate loads I used in a certain Ruger Tang Safety M77V in .22-250 used a 50gr. Speer Bullet and Hodgdon's H-322 Powder. This load was like a hot loaded .223 in terms of velocity. No it did not heat up the barrel as much as standard .22-250 ammo, but did heat the barrel much quicker than my .223. I guess from my experience I wouldn't go to much faster in burning rate than H-322.

No in contrast to that, while I have not done this with a .22-250, I have used Blue Dot Shotgun / Pistol Powder in both the .223 & .243 with light bullets (40gr. & 55gr respectively). These loads do not heat the barrel very quickly either, are quite accurate and a pure pleasure to shoot. However since there is no pressure data on the use of this powder in Rifle Cartridges the handloader wanting to use this powder is working in the dark so to speak. For the record the load I use with Alliant Blue Dot in the .223 Remington pushes a 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip at 3097 FPS, and the load I use with Alliant Blue Dot in the .243 Winchester pushes a 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip at 3229 FPS.

In a sence with this type of load in a .223 I am duplicating the ballistics and recoil of a .22 K-Hornet and in a .243 I am the ballistics and recoil of a .223 Remington.

Yes in Handloading there are a lot of options, a person just has to be careful.

Larry


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

> SDHandgunner wrote:
> Yes an No. I have done this in the past myself, but then we get back to the proper Powder thing again. For the most part when using a reduced velocity load you are looking at a Faster Burning Powder. The use of a faster than normal powder will increase flame cutting of the throat if you go to extremes in powder burning rates.
> 
> One of the most accurate loads I used in a certain Ruger Tang Safety M77V in .22-250 used a 50gr. Speer Bullet and Hodgdon's H-322 Powder. This load was like a hot loaded .223 in terms of velocity. No it did not heat up the barrel as much as standard .22-250 ammo, but did heat the barrel much quicker than my .223. I guess from my experience I wouldn't go to much faster in burning rate than H-322.
> ...


I see some reduced loads in the Speer manual that use SR4759, but they are more like 22rfm loads in velocity. There are some IMR4895 loads that show from 3647fps down to 3209fps. Have you tried IMR4895 in the 22-250? I really like it in the 06. I use Blue Dot in some of my shotgun loads but never heard of it being used in rifle loads. I guess it's a good pistol powder in some calibers. Sounds interesting, but I think I'll let the more experienced guys like you, work with that kind of stuff. I'm still shopping for a Chrony. 
Also, the 22-250 (Tikka) I'm looking at has a 1-12 twist. What do you think is the heaviest bullet that will stabilize in this?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Anytime you start pushing 4000 FPS throat erosion becomes an issue. It is made worse by a hot barrel, and a dirty barrel, keep them clean and try not to get to trigger happy and the .22-250 will serve you well.

:sniper:


----------

